# Sparey 5cc Diesel Build



## LADmachining (Nov 19, 2009)

So, the Vivell is completed to my satisfaction after remaking the needle valve and spraybar to cure a fuellling problem - time to start the next project!

I have chosen to make a start on the two crankcases I have for Lawrence Sparey's 5cc Diesel. Why two cases? I ordered a case from Hemingway Kits, and whilst waiting for that order, I spotted a case and set of drawings on eBay for a good priced. I won the auction, so now I have double the chance of getting a running engine.. ;D

More info on the engine ( http://www.modelenginenews.org/sparey/five.html ) and the designer ( http://www.modelenginenews.org/sparey/index.html )

I am currently undecided as to whether I should make both the same, or do something a little different with the newer Hemingway case - maybe make some 'embellishments' to the engine to bring it more into the 21st century, in a similar style to the one on Phil Colemans website ( http://users.tpg.com.au/pgc123/Home/sparey.html )







The Hemingway case has a nice, uniform, sandblasted finish. The registration of the two case halves is much better than the eBay case, which is of unknown origin. The machining allowances are also more generous. The mounting lugs on the eBay case are also barely above the plan size of 0.125". They will end up undersize once squared and cleaned up... 






Layout blue applied to both cases.






Marking gauge used to mark center line across the back of the case, in line with the centre of the lugs.






Case 1 (eBay case) is mounted in the 4-jaw. A punch mark is set to run true using a wiggler and a DTI. Closest I got the run-out to was 10um (0.0004")






Facing the rear of the case....

Stay tuned for more updates......


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice start Anthony.
The Sparey designs are one of the standards of the early Diesel model engine designs. Very solid and reliable sport engine designs. I have not built one, but all that I have seen have been good steady runners and I sdure yours will be also.
Ron C.'s "in the spirit of Sparey" twin was what inspired me to start the Lobo Twin, although there in not much Sparey in the Lobo.
It will be a good build to watch.
Gail in NM


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice post! Is that one of them Warco BH600 lathes? I have a german sold version with longer bed! Where does one find fuel for "diesels" these days? Ill follow your updates religiosly!


----------



## GordTopps (Dec 13, 2009)

> Nice post! Is that one of them Warco BH600 lathes? I have a german sold version with longer bed! Where does one find fuel for "diesels" these days? Ill follow your updates religiosly!



Hey Phlegmatic
How on earth can you tell the make of the lathe from the photos?

I have been thinking about getting a Warco BH600 lathe.

Regards
Gordy


----------



## LADmachining (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Phelgmatic/Gordy

It is a BH600 lathe - well observed! ;D

I am very pleased with the machine - I have converted it to use a variable speed drive, which is invaluable in my opinion. I fitted this from new, so never used the lathe in 'standard' mode. It is substantial bit of kit, and can handle substantial cuts without chatter or undue stress. It can fit just over 1.5" through the chuck and spindle. I don't think I have ever pushed it to more than 25% of its true cutting capacity.... Using this, in comparison to the 7x12 mini-lathe I had when I first started in this hobby, is an absolute joy. The mini-lathe just seemed to chatter at the slightest provocation, no matter what I tried. It now seems that the standard angular contact bearings in the headstock are marginal at best, and should be replaced with taper bearings for improved performance...

As for the diesel fuel, I obtain this from my local model shop. The manufacturers have a website:www.modeltechnics.com

I have an update on this project to come soon.....

Anthony


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 13, 2009)

GordTopps  said:
			
		

> Hey Phlegmatic
> How on earth can you tell the make of the lathe from the photos?
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a Warco BH600 lathe.
> ...



If I showed u some sample pics of your wifes/gf´s nicer parts, could u not recogize them?   I just love my workshop equipment more than most perhaps....


----------



## Billitmotors (Feb 6, 2011)

How is the Sparey build going?
         Rob.


----------



## LADmachining (May 25, 2011)

Billitmotors  said:
			
		

> How is the Sparey build going?
> Rob.



Not a lot has happened recently - the arrival of my daughter back in September '10 saw to that. 

I am starting to get some more free time now, so may be able to make some more progress.

There are a few more progress photos that I haven't posted - will dig them out and post them up a bit later...

Anthony


----------

